# mating



## nidhi gaur (Mar 22, 2012)

Is mating possible in 10 year old german shepherd bitch


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Is your dog indicating she is going into heat? Or having some other problem?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Possible? Yes. Advisable? Absolutely not.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

There are a lot of variables here - as EMoore said in almost all situations its not a good idea even if it is possible.

Is this her first litter?

What are you hoping to accomplish with the litter?

Is there a previous daughter of this dog that could be used instead? Or a younger sister from the same or at least one of the parents to this dog?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh lordy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, 10 year old females will come into heat and yes they can be bred by a male. Should a ten year old female be asked to carry a litter and whelp pups? No.


----------



## nidhi gaur (Mar 22, 2012)

N Smith said:


> There are a lot of variables here - as EMoore said in almost all situations its not a good idea even if it is possible.
> 
> Is this her first litter?
> 
> ...


no it is not her first litter but at the age of 3, she was mated but not successful.
there is no other reason behind the mating but just to if it is good for her health that's it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

nidhi gaur said:


> no it is not her first litter but at the age of 3, she was mated but not successful.
> there is no other reason behind the mating but just to if it is good for her health that's it.


No, it would be bad for her health. Please don't do it. A 10 year old German Shepherd is like a woman in her late 60's or early 70's. Would you advise your grandmother to get pregnant?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

nidhi gaur said:


> no it is not her first litter but at the age of 3, she was mated but not successful.
> 
> *there is no other reason behind the mating but just to if it is good for her health that's it*.


It would NOT be good for her health.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Very bad idea, please don't do it to the poor animal. She could die.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Glad you asked! Also, read up on pyometra. Just because hormones are natural doesn't mean they are always for good:

Pyometra
Pyometra & Uterus Infections in Dogs
Pyometra
Pyometra in Dogs - Page 1

Good to know signs and symptoms.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, the reason why I just had Vala spayed. I have known a number of females that have almost died from pyo. Scary stuff.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

That is like a 70 year old woman getting pregnant. Would be very hard on her body.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

lhczth said:


> Yup, the reason why I just had Vala spayed. I have known a number of females that have almost died from pyo. Scary stuff.


It always seems like it's a secret - it's weird - I didn't know about it until I was on the IMOM forum for a while and saw a ton of females needing funding for Pyo surgeries. Not a lot made it either. I am guessing because no one knew the signs.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not a good idea, even if a female has had litters before. But now when a female hasn't whelped a litter before the age of 6 I would say it is very dangerous for her to do this now


----------



## nidhi gaur (Mar 22, 2012)

NarysDad said:


> It's not a good idea, even if a female has had litters before. But now when a female hasn't whelped a litter before the age of 6 I would say it is very dangerous for her to do this now


 
Thanks to all of you who have given their valuable advice. Thanks for so supportive.

Surely my pet is my biggest asset and there is nothing more important than her life.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd add - breeding a female is never beneficial to their health.


----------

